
GitMask – Code Privacy - based2
http://www.gitmask.com/
======
based2
[https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7491-de-
anonymizing_programmers](https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7491-de-
anonymizing_programmers)

